# Undiagnosed clunking over bumps



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Strut mount, jack it up and grab the spring and shake it. Make sure car is secured well on the jack or jack stands of course. That was my clunking over bumps, also took me forever to find.


----------



## KirkM71 (Apr 29, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Strut mount, jack it up and grab the spring and shake it. Make sure car is secured well on the jack or jack stands of course. That was my clunking over bumps, also took me forever to find.


Legend, will do mate, I assume Jack it up on the chassis so the load is off the stut. 
you meant the Top stut mount ?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

KirkM71 said:


> Legend, will do mate, I assume Jack it up on the chassis so the load is off the stut.
> you meant the Top stut mount ?


Yep! I grabbed the spring with a glove on and pulled and pushed real hard, tried to jar it, and sure enough heard clunks every time.


----------



## postman878 (May 5, 2021)

KirkM71 said:


> Right folks, having read nearly every thread marked “clunking” and checked mine over, even the garage cannot find the source.
> Convinced it’s from the front right, but so far I have replaced drop links on both sides, new tie rod ends, there is No Play in any of the ball joints or sway bar......
> im at a total loss, even under braking you can still here a metallic knocking over small bumps in the road.
> totally driving me crazy now, any other ideas folks?



Im having the same issue


----------



## Kyle32 (Apr 6, 2021)

On your sway bar try to torque the bolts on the links specifically the upper side. See if one is just loose enough to slip occasionally. I had a charger do that to me one time.


----------



## KirkM71 (Apr 29, 2021)

Strut mounts ordered and being fitted tomorrow.......will update and let you know if that cures it.
To be fair its the only thing left to change.


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

I believe my pads or calipers are clunking over bumps. If I am braking over bumps, no clunking is heard. I removed the RF wheel, all caliper bolts are tight, but caliper moves enough it could clunk under driving load. Its pretty embarrassing to have this beautiful car clunk like a hooptie. I'm waiting on a cool weekend morning to dig deeper. This heat spell is ridiculous.


----------

